# Die etwas andere Mosel-Tour



## Nakamur (5. April 2002)

Güls am Sportplatz hoch-Moselhöhenweg bis unter der Autobahn durch-ab dann Singletrail vor Kobern runter (krasser Downhill mit Spitzkehren, Sprüngen, Treppen...)- runter an die Mosel weiter nach Kobern- hinterm Sportplatz rein zur Koberner Burg rauf, Kreuzweg runter - (eventuell rüber nach Niederfell (Alexs Trail, kenn ich leider noch nicht))-Kobern Burg Asphalt hoch-Single hinterm Burg-Restaurant runter Richtung Wolken-Strasse bis Plaidt- rein ins Nette-Tal...

 dachte schon auf der Gülser Seite gäbs keine Singletrails


----------



## Staabi (5. April 2002)

Hi,

die Variante Kobern-Kreuzweg hoch und den Singletrail hinter der Burg runter zum Sauerbrunnen ist auch ganz nett. Und in Kobern selbst gibt es noch einen ziemlich wilden Singletrail Richtung Lehmen. Den bin ich aber vor 10 Jahren nur einmal gefahren und finde den garantiert nicht mehr... Als Anfahrt zum Hexenpfad ( das ist dieser enge, steile Singletrail mit Treppen ) gibt es übrigens 2 Varianten: einmal von Bisholder aus immer an der Kante entlang und direkt an der Raststätte/ Winninger Brücke über die Autobahn oder etwas weiter im "Hinterland" durch das Bundeswehr-Gebiet und über eine Fußgängerbrücke in der Nähe des Muntitionslagers über die Autobahn.

Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (5. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> Als Anfahrt zum Hexenpfad ( das ist dieser enge, steile Singletrail mit Treppen)...



Ah ja Evil und mir ist aufgefallen das ich der Hexenpfad teilt, wir haben uns eher rechts gehalten,noch ziehmlich oben schon im Steilstück gehts noch nach links. Ist der linke Teil genauso bzw. wo endet der ?
Oder treffen sich die beiden wieder und wir habens schlicht übersehen... 

Gibts eigentlich von der Mosel/Rhein gute Wanderkarten, die den Bereich Koblenz/Boppard abdecken und zum biken brauchbar sind? 

Schönen Gruß
Nakamur


----------



## Staabi (5. April 2002)

Hi,

der steile Teil geht einfach steil geradeaus den Berg hinunter. Wenn Ihr oben den Weg links nehmt sind da mehrere enge Serpentinen. Ich fahre immer den steilen Teil, weil ich 1) nicht mehr so gelenkig bin  und 2) mal irgendwann in einer der superengen Serpentinen vor Jahren mal geradeaus den Hang heruntergerauscht bin und an einem Baum zum stehen kam ( das war noch zu den Zeiten, als eine XT-Low-Profile-Cantileverbremse eine gute Bremse war... ).

Ich meine aber noch weiter oben. Bevor es in die eigentliche Trial-Abfahrt geht kann man entweder von geradeaus über einen Single-Trail ankommen oder von rechts über eine schnellere Waldweg-Singletrail Abfahrt. Beide Varianten haben Ihren Reiz.

Und ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt auch, wo ich nächste Woche mein neues Fully, das ich morgen hoffentlich aufbauen kann ( muß morgen arbeiten, könnte zeitmäßig knapp werden ) ausprobieren werde.  

Viele Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## dave (26. April 2002)

hey nakamur, 

wenn du das nächste mal mit alex den hexenpfad runterfährst, kannste die kamera mitnehmen. 
er nimmt jetzt die letzte treppe bei der man um 90° an der mauer einschären muss!
ich hebe mir die stelle mal für die zeit nach unserem garda-trip auf. hab' keine lust kurz vorher noch aus zwei meter höhe eine mauer runter zu fallen 

die nächste herausforderung wäre ein mauer-drop. 
alex war schon auf der suche nach einer geeigneten stelle!
bin ja schon gespannt was er anstellt, wenn wir das nächste mal dort sind


----------

